# Autumn at Lake Mulvihill



## mistermonday (Oct 11, 2011)

Tranquility and colorful beauty nestled in the Gatineau Hills. Processed with Oloneo Photoengine 











Regards, Murray


----------



## Bynx (Oct 11, 2011)

If I could see anything Im sure it would be colorful beauty nestled in the Gatineau Hills.


----------



## robertandrewphoto (Oct 11, 2011)

The first one has very nice processing, the second one seems a BIT flat.

But I'm honestly not a big fan of either, they just don't do it for me. processing is good though


----------



## mistermonday (Oct 11, 2011)

Bynx said:


> If I could see anything Im sure it would be colorful beauty nestled in the Gatineau Hills.



http://www.thephotoforum.com/photos/data/500/medium/DSC5408-13_Lake_Mulvihill_LoRes.jpg
http://www.thephotoforum.com/photos/data/500/medium/DSC5414-20_Lake_Mulvihill_2_LoRes.jpg


----------



## Bynx (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice shots. Is it possible to make a pano of the two images? I answered my own question.


----------



## mistermonday (Oct 11, 2011)

Bynx said:


> Nice shots. Is it possible to make a pano of the two images? I answered my own question.




Bynx, very nicely done! What did you use to create the pano?
Regards, Murray


----------



## Bynx (Oct 11, 2011)

Just layers in Photoshop. One pic had to be distorted to match the other pic. Gorgeous colors. Nice place to picnic and have a nice lunch and enjoy the view. Thanks.


----------



## mistermonday (Oct 12, 2011)

Bynx said:


> Just layers in Photoshop. One pic had to be distorted to match the other pic. Gorgeous colors. Nice place to picnic and have a nice lunch and enjoy the view. Thanks.



Bynx, I ran Photoshop's File>Automate>Photomerge on the two HDR images and it stitched them together and blended them perfectly. The result looks exactly as yours does, which looks more dramatic than the individuals. Thanks for the inspiration!
Regards, Murray


----------



## mistermonday (Oct 12, 2011)

robertandrewphoto said:


> The first one has very nice processing, the second one seems a BIT flat.
> 
> But I'm honestly not a big fan of either, they just don't do it for me. processing is good though



Robert, thanks. I think the images have more appeal stitched together. I try to avoid halos and over-processing.
Regards, Murray


----------



## Bynx (Oct 12, 2011)

I use a program called Calico to stitch panoramas together. I forgot about the pano feature in Photoshop. Good going though. Would you mind posting your results?


----------



## mistermonday (Oct 12, 2011)

Bynx said:


> I use a program called Calico to stitch panoramas together. I forgot about the pano feature in Photoshop. Good going though. Would you mind posting your results?



The small size doesn't really do justice to such a large original, but here goes:




and the direct link to the TPF Gallery. Note for the PS Photomerge I used the orig size of both images. One of the images at the beginning of this thread had been previously cropped.
Autumn Colors - The Photo Forum Photo Gallery
Regards, Murray


----------



## Bynx (Oct 12, 2011)

Bummer, I cant get the pic to show. But Im betting in large size its spectacular.


----------



## mistermonday (Oct 12, 2011)

Bynx said:


> Bummer, I cant get the pic to show. But Im betting in large size its spectacular.


Here is the direct link to the image on TPF
Autumn Colors - The Photo Forum Photo Gallery
Regards, Murray


----------



## Bynx (Oct 12, 2011)

Same thing Murray. When I click on that link another tab opens up and it just stays white with no image. Its probably how my Firefox is set up. It cuts out a lot of ads that people are supposed to see.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah I like that last one looks great!


----------



## mistermonday (Oct 12, 2011)

Bynx, at least one of these 3 links / images should work,



Bynx said:


> Same thing Murray. When I click on that link another tab opens up and it just stays white with no image. Its probably how my Firefox is set up. It cuts out a lot of ads that people are supposed to see.









DSC5408-20_Panorama_800_px_small1 - The Photo Forum Photo Gallery





Regards, Murray


----------



## Bynx (Oct 13, 2011)

I got the link to open on my daughter's ipod. Image does look great, small, but great. I guess its my Firefox which wont allow me to see it with my Mac.


----------

